# 详解在VMWare中安装与配置Gentoo - by batfree

## EricHsu

注: 首先感谢 batfree 将自己的宝贵心得通过辛勤写作的文档与我们分享! 由于他访问论坛这边的速度比较慢, 就由我代为发帖了 :) - Eric

详解在VMWare中安装与配置Gentoo

Author：batfreelist@gmail.com(http://batfree.blogspot.com)

CopyRight: Creative Commons 1.0 署名 非商业用途(http://creativecommons.cn/licenses/by-nc/1.0/)

Abstract： 本文依照个人的安装经验与对Linux的理解，一步步详细介绍了在VMware 中安装Gentoo2005.1，安装VMware-tools，Gnome桌面环境，中文化配置的过程。由于个人水平所限，其中难免有所失误与不正确之处，如果你发现了，请指正。让我们共同促进Gentoo的发展。

首先说明一下为什么用Gentoo。

Linux的发行版这么多，为什么要选Gentoo呢？

理由如下：

1.可定制

因为我喜欢自己掌控系统，不想再用别人为我定制好的系统了。所以我不选择Fedora，Ubuntu，Suse了，虽然他们也很优秀。另外用Gentoo的感觉就像是自已建房子的感觉，有成就感。

2.足够简单

其实这句话不太准确，不过Gentoo确实不是很复杂，其程序的安装管理等都用一个emerge管理了，这也是Gentoo的开发者的初衷，与Debian和Ubuntu非常相似。

3.足够激进

上面我说与Debian和Ubuntu管理相似，不过大家都知道Debian的保守与稳重，于我这样的冒险者精神不符，我想尽早用上新版本的软件，尤其是Gnome，而Gentoo可以满足我，这也是我的一个理由。

4.学习知识

安装Gentoo可以学习到知识这不用说了吧，可能LFS可以学到更多的知识，不过我目前想一步一步的来，先用Gentoo提高一下水平，如果水平真的达到了，再玩LFS。

5.因为Python

我喜欢Python，所以也喜欢Gentoo。

写这篇文章的目的是将我在VMware里安装Gentoo的过程写下来，写一写我的安装经验，为自己作个总结，也算是做个备份，另一个目的是详细研究一下整个过程，官方的手册里以及其他朋友的安装过程就像操作说明书一样，只是一步步的告诉你用那个命令，做什么，有时候我并没有搞懂那个命令为什么，现在我想好好学习一下。算是为我学习Linux的一个阶段性总结吧。

<为什么用虚拟机装Gentoo，原因有三个，一是我的笔记本电脑是ADSL USB Modem，我目前没有找到办法在Linux下连上网络，而安装Gentoo离不开网络，而且我想在安装过程中遇到问题可以上网查找到相关的解决方案。二是我没有把握一次将Gentoo安装配置完好。三是我的许多工作必须要在Windows下进行。基于以上三点，我决定在VMware中安装了。>

我对Gentoo的感觉就是Gentoo是个很好的供应商，它拥有各种原料，通过Gentoo提供给你的各种原料，你可以做出你想要的东西。你想要什么，只要打个电话，他就会给你送来。Gentoo给你一个安装手册，然后你在自己家里按照手册装起来就行了。因为你是在自己家里安装的，所以可以参照自己房子的情况进行充分的定制，不会为你装上许多你用不着的东西，相当的干净。当然了，如果你觉得麻烦，可以使用Gentoo编译好的套件，这就像是买成套的组合好地家具一样，而源代码的话则只是给你材料和说明书，用打造好的家具可以减少你的工作量，节省时间，相对的就缺乏个性一点了。有用Debian的朋友说用Debian的感觉就像是家里开超市，用Gentoo的感觉也是如此，不过与Debian相比，Gentoo的商品以原材料为主，产品更加多，而且产品更新更快，你可以用到最时尚的产品。

Gentoo与其他Linux的发行版最大的不同就是软件包管理方式了，叫做Portage，是从BSD借鉴过来的，兼有Debian的apt和BSD的port的优点。Portage的安装软件的方式就像是一个供应商提供给你原理和安装手册，你把材料买回家去自己组装，有点象宜家的的家具。在你的系统的/usr/portage/下是提供了安装手册，分类放在那里，叫做ebuild，不过这个手册不是给你看的，是给你的系统看的，你的系统可以按照这个手册为你打造出软件来，其实你要做的只是下达一个命令而矣。

在你的Gentoo的目录/usr/portage/distfiles下放着源代码，相当于原料，这些原料其实可以不放在那里，随时从网上下载最新的。

/usr/portage/packages下放着在你的系统上编译出来的二进制软件，相当于成品，而/usr/portage的其他目录下面则是分门别类的放着产品的目录和安装手册。这是最重要的东西了。

在/etc/make.conf下存放着你的个性化参数，这是你的个性化表现。如你不想吃香菜，你就可以在里面加上一句”-香菜“，这样保证以后编译出来的产品里面绝对不会添加香菜这味调料。

好了，做了大体的介绍之后，你可能还不是很明白，不明白不要紧，你只要记住，Gentoo是最好的供应商就行了，你需要什么，打个电话就可以送货上门了。

现在我们正式开始。整个过程就像是建房子一样，呵呵，你想一下你可以自己从头建一套房子该有多兴奋。Gentoo就是整个源材料的供应商，而且是免费供应，要知道现在城市的房价可是飞涨，弄一套房子可不容易，算一下工资是不是要白干个十年？

第0步：准备工作

VMware 5.0.13124,我用的是这个版本的，现在有最新的版本了，如果是最新版本可能会在后面的步骤不一定一致。

再加上一个序列号，我有一个永不过期序列号，呵呵，比较方便。在这里我们建立一个虚拟的世界，我们要在这个虚拟的世界里面建房子。就像是你脑子里的幻想的一个理想的世界，你在里面杀人放火当皇帝都没有关系，不会因此而被老板炒掉或者是被公安局抓去。在我们没有足够的保证能够将房子建起来的时候，我们先在里面做个试验，免得将自己家毁掉了却没有建起新房子而流落街头。

Gentoo 2005.1 Minimal install CD，在http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml下载，要X86版本的，这很重要。只有50M左右。这个是Gentoo给你的临时住房，你可以先在里面住着，在里面设计你自己的房子。

Gentoo 2005.1 Package CD 这个也要x86版本的，700M大小，不过不是必须的。你可以暂时不下载，在以后需要的时候再下载。

这个是一些已经由Gentoo装好的家具，如果你嫌自己打造家具太费时间，可以在建好后用Gentoo为你造好的家具。

这两个文件是ISO文件可以下载到你的硬盘，不需要刻盘。

网络，至少要有512K以上的宽带，我的是ADSL 2M的。这是交通设备，如果没有足够吨位与足够速度的运输工具，供应原料的速度会影响你的进度的。

4G左右的空间，可能用不完，不过最好有。我的虚拟机现在占用了2.5G左右了，运行时大概3G，4G比较保险。这是地皮，你要为你的房子装备足够大的地方。

安装手册：http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_tw/handbook/这里有繁体版的，推荐。这是使用手册，你要照着手册一步一步的打造自己的房子。

好了，现在准备完成了。我们可以开始了。

第一步，准备虚拟机。

这一步没有什么可以介绍的，只要在VMware里建立一个虚拟机就行了。不过要注意重要一点网络选NAT，硬盘选IDE，在建造的时候选择Custom，自定义，然后选择虚拟机为Linux2.6内核，并在磁盘中选择IDE类型的，因为默认选择为SCSI类型的，我第一次的时候就是没有做这个选择，结果没有办法启动机器，装好了也没有办法启动。这个当然有解决办法，不过我以IDE为例介绍，而且我也没有试过那些解决办法，所以我不在这里多说。

第二步，开机

首先编辑一下你的虚拟机，选择CD，选择use iso image，然后选择你刚刚下载的Gentoo 2005.1 Minimal install CD。然后让虚拟要PoweOn，如果这不是你第一次启动这个虚拟机，VMware的Bios里设定会变成HardDisk启动，你按下F2修改，按下+号就可以往上移动，将CD放到最上面一行，用光盘启动。

第三步，进入Gentoo Livecd环境。

开机之后，等一会Gentoo LiveCD就会启动，直到出现要你输入命令的画面。这是Gentoo送给我们的临时住房，虽然比较简陋，属于工地的工棚，不过很实用，里面有Gentoo送给我们的工具，连电话线都装好了。如果你有自己的房子，其实可以不住Gentoo提供的，不过我推荐你住在Gentoo提供你的临时住房，因为工具齐全。现在我们已经住在临时工棚里了。下一步是规划一下房子怎么建了。

第四步，规划你的硬盘。

现在你的硬盘叫/dev/hda。这是你的地皮，你要规划一下要怎么用这块地皮，那里建卧室，那里是客厅，不然建好房子再规划就不行了。Windows与Linux的使用房间的方式是不同的，Windows将硬盘划分为CDEF等区，相当于将其房子划分出CDEF等大房间，然后再让大家住进来，以后随便你让谁住到那个房间。如一般Windows要住在C:盘，其他软件放在那里你自己分配就可以了。而Linux不太一样，Linux一般将所有的东西分为bin  boot  dev  etc  home  lib  mnt  opt  proc  root  sbin  sys  tmp  usr  var等小组，以后再加东西就按照性质分配到这几个组之中，一般不会再增加组了。房间规划好了之后，再规定这个房间归那个组用，当然也可以将几个组住一个房间里面。

/boot组的人住在门房里，他管着开门，所以我们要将给他在门口建个房间，这个小组的人少，占地方不大，只要32M就够了。还要有一个临时的仓库，以后工作间暂时不用的东西可以放在那里，它叫做交换区swap。

那个叫root的人是你，你有绝对的权威，你的房间叫做/root。

/home组的人，是这个家的住客，以后在这个家里住的人都在/home下面以自己的名子占了一块小柜子，可以在里面放自己私人的东西。

/proc的房间其实不是一个房间，只是工作间也就内存的一个大屏幕，你可以在这里看到你的工作间的工作状况。

/usr是管的公共的地方，家里的一般东西放在那里。如我们的使用手册就放在/usr/portage下面。

/dev管的是各种设备，水电煤气等都归他管，在你的计算机上就是所有的硬件都归他管。连我们现在要用的地皮也归他管，现在叫做/dev/hda。

还有叫做tmp的，它管一些临时的东西，你可以将东西在拿进屋子里以前暂时放在它那儿。

/bin管理着各种工具，你工作的时候需要什么东西可以找他要。

/sbin是只有/root才能够用的工具，一般是一些必不可少，但又比较危险的工具。

还有一个叫做/etc的，它管着各种规章制度，如不可以随地大小便，进屋要脱鞋等，你可以制定各种规则，让他替你执行这些规则。

有个叫做lib的，里面放着其他工具经常要用到的东西，象是各种通用的零件一样，其他的工具都可以拿来用。

/opt叫做可以选择的，一般是一些厂商的软件安装在这里，例如Java一般就安装在这里。

/var管理一些可变的数据，具体内容不是很固定，一般是一些文件记录log的地方，或者是一些程序存放数据的地方，你可以去看一看。

/mnt是车库，外来的东西一般就放在这里，平时这里是空着的。

为了规划房子，我们需要一个工具叫做Fdisk，他可以帮我们将地皮划成块，以后我们可以在不同的块上建不同的房间。你可以为上面的这些组每个划分一个房间，不过我不建议你这样做，因为太麻烦了，也没有必要。我们现在只为/boot划分一人小房间，让他到大门口去看门，你总不想让别人一进门就到你的卧室吧，这样多没有面子。怎么也要有人通报一下才算是大户人家。再准备一个交换空间，这是暂时存放各种东西的，你总不想让工作室里的锯沫，油漆堆到你的书房去吧。然后我们让其他人都住到一个大房间里，将大房间用砖砌开分成各种小房间给他们住，由于是用砖砌的，如果谁的房间不够用，可以轻松的改变大小，不必将房子整个拆掉。由于我们属于桌面应用，这样做也没有问题，有人提议将/home划分为一个单独的分区，到时候可以备份的时候方便。你可以参照你自己的需要，因为分区就像是房子的承重墙，一旦划好了，再移动就很麻烦了。而目录就像是房间里的分隔墙，或者只能够算是屏风，可以方便的移动。

好了。设计好了，我们要开始真正的规划吧。

Fdisk有几个命令我们要用到，p是瞟一眼的意思，看一看目前的规划是什么样子。n是划分一块新地。d是删除，w表示我就这么定了，要在上面打好桩子了。输入w之前都是图纸阶段，你地面上的东西都没有变，你可以随时修改，硬盘上的东西也没有做任何修改，输入w之后就拍板，表示定下了。然后开工，房子的框架就会搭起来了。

命令：

#fdisk /dev/hda 

表示我们要将/dev/hda这块地规划一下

输入p，看一看。里面应该什么也没有。现在先为/boot划个小房子的空间，只要32M就行了。输入n，表示要划分新房间，他会问你要建立什么样子的，现在按下p，表示基本的分区，给你的房间编上号码，就是1号了，按下1。接下来是划分范围了，默认是开头，只要按下回车就行了，告诉他要划分32M，输入+32M。这样就得到一个大小为32M，编号为1的房间，叫做/dev/hda1了。你可以按下p看一看。

再给swap划分一个房间，推荐为内存的两倍，我的划分了300M，编号为/dev/hda2，你按着上面划法进行就行了。然后将剩下的所有都编为/dev/hda3，作为一个大房间。

最后签字决定，按下w，现在你已经将你的地皮划为3块了。分别为/dev/hda1，/dev/hda2，/dev/hda3了，地基已经打好，承重墙壁建好，我们已经有了一个大体的骨架了。

第五步，决定文件系统。

房间已经划分好了，现在就要决定要用什么样的地板砖了，也就是文件系统。不同的文件系统有不同的优点。ext2，ext3，ReiserFS，XFS 和 JFS你可以随便选择，不过我推荐你在/boot用ext2或者是ext3，因为经过时间检验，稳定兼容性好，虽然性能不够，但是/boot分区只在启动时用到，不会影响到你的系统性能，而主要房间推荐用ReiserFS，因为他对于小文件管理的比较好，Gentoo中小文件特别多，因为原料嘛，都比较琐碎，都属于砖块级别的，用ReiserFS可以为你节省不小的空间。

好了，决定完了，我们就要铺上地板了。为/dev/hda1铺上ext2：

命令：

#mke2fs /dev/hda1

为/dev/hda3铺上ReiserFS，

命令：

#mkreiserfs /dev/hda3

swap就不用铺地板砖了，用mkswap将那个房间清理一下。

命令：

#mkswap /dev/hda2

再指定他为交换区

命令：

#swapon /dev/hda2

第六步，挂载分区。

虽然房间都已经划分好了，现在都是空的，还没有建设好，我们暂时从临时工房里管理他们。在收拾好之后再进去住。因此他将他挂载到我们现在的系统上，可以方便的从我们现在的临时工房进到里面去。

命令：

#mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

#mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

#mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

好了，第一个房间/dev/hda1暂时由你现在的系统上的/mnt/gentoo/boot管着，/dev/hda3暂时由/mnt/gentoo管理。交换区就不用管了。现在我们转到新房子去工作，

命令：

#cd /mnt/gentoo

第七步，安装Stage

所谓的Stage就是Gentoo提供给你的一些基本的工具，因为建造一个房子总要有一些工具才行，如果没有工具的话，光用手是不行的了。不同的Stage代表给你的工具的现代化程度，Stage1相当于只给你几把斧子，锤子这样的原始工具，Stage2则相当于给你铲车等机械化工具了，而Stage3则几乎给了你一个快要完工的房子了。是不是觉得Gentoo很慷慨。当然了，越是原始的工具越难用，你需要花的时间就越多，但是自己可以决定的事情也就越多。我现在选用Stage3，为了方便，因为我觉得Gentoo提供的已经不错了，我对于优化内核也没有什么想法，因为我实在不知道那些参数可以帮我明显提高效率。不过你也可以选择其他的Stage，Gentoo提供的手册非常详细，难度并不大。Stage并没提供给我们，需要我们上网自己下载，这样可以保持你得到最新的产品。

在字符界面下，用Links2是不错的工具。

命令：

#links2 http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

在里面选一家最近的，你觉得送货最快的Gentoo分店。我的网络条件下，美国的镜像速度都不错，在realease目录下选择与你CPU相合的，我选择的是x86，下载stage3，按下D就开始下载了，保存文件到/mnt/gentoo目录下面。下载完毕之后为了保证货物没有破损，你可以检查一下，下载md5文件用

命令：

#md5sum -c stage3-x86-2005.1.tar.bz2.md5

看一看签名文件是不是正确，当然了，文件那里换成你下载的。md5sum相当于身份证，保证它是真正你想要找的人，只要中间有一个字节的不同，身份证就不一样了，如果检查不能够通过，你只能重新下载了，这是为了安全起见，你总不想在造房子的时候就将白蚁窝也加进去吧。

Stage是打包发送的，都装在集装箱里，你要将他们都取出来才能够用。

所以用

命令：

#tar -xvjpf stage?-*.tar.bz2

有必要说明一下这里的命令，x表示解开包装，因为tar可以打包也可以解包，所以你要告诉他要解开，v就是在他解开的时候告诉你都做了些什么，当然你也可以不用去管他，tar很忠心的，他决不会偷偷吃掉里面附送的蛋糕的，什么？你没有见到蛋糕，那你打电话到110问一下，让他们帮你查一下。j表示用钳子，噢噢，不是用钳子，是用bzip2这个工具。p是预留权限的意思，如大于十八岁可以看A片了，嗯，不是A片，这可是犯法的。

好了，等一会，这个过程要花几分钟，你可以站起来向远处看一看，为了健康嘛。

嗯，已经解包完了？才两分钟，你的CPU工作真是高效，能不能将计算机借给我用一下，我家那个cpu太懒了，要将近十分钟才干完这活。好了，解压缩完了你就已经差不多有一个完整的的系统了，虽然还没有装修，但是需要的工具差不多准备齐全了，大体上有了个家的样子。

第八步，安装Portage

Portage相当于商品的目录和使用手册，要想买到最近的东西当然需要最新的商品目录了。到刚才下载stage的地方下载Portage，下载完之后放在当前目录下，当然也要解开了。

用这个命令：

#tar -xvjf /mnt/gentoo/你下载的portage名字 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr 

参数-C是大写的，指定你要解压缩的文件的位置。现在我们有了商品目录和使用手册了。

第九步，设定参数

现在都是讲究个性化的时候，我的地盘我作主，那个口齿不清的家伙都能够这样说，我们当然也可以这样说了。在办公室时里听够了不准做这个，不准做那个，违反了要扣工资，要罚款，是不是很烦呢？现在有了自己的房子，当然要自己说了算了。你可以将这些规则写到/etc/make.conf里，以后这个房子里所有的东西都按照你说的规则去办，当然规则是你定的，你以后也可以随时改了。噢，现在还没有搬进新房子，所以还是/mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf，等我们搬进新房子之后就可以用/etc/make.conf了。

现在我们先来修改/mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

拿出笔来，Gentoo送了我们一支，叫做nano，就用他了。

命令：

#nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

现在打开了文件，你可以在里面写你的规则了。例如，你可以规定“请说普通话”，这样以后的产品有中文的都会写着“中国制造”，而不会假模假样的写“made in China”了，当然了你还可以规定各种东西。在这里面的US=“ ”中加就行了，”-“表示不准这样做，如果你不喜欢狗的话，你可以”-dog“规定不准带狗进你的房子，而添加“cat”让猫进来，注意前面不需要用加号，这样以后如果有带狗来的客人，都不会将狗带进屋子里来，而那些怕你讨厌猫有猫而没有带来的，就会将猫带进来了让你看了。USE里面要设定这两个参数“cjk，nls”，这两个参数是规定大家都说汉语。CHOST参数告诉你家的工人也就是CPU的特点，如是年青人还是老人，这样就可以将你家的工具专门设计，这样CPU为你干起活来就快了许多，我的笔记本是Pentium M的，所以我选择“i686-pc-linux-gnu”，估计你的cpu就应该不会太原始。CFLAGS和CXXFLAGS是定义你的优化级别的，分别是C语言和C++语言的优化级别。例如你家的工人是左撇子，房子里的工具就可以专门他设计为左手习惯，以后为你工作的时候可以更高效率一点。MAKEOPTS，如果你家不止一个工人，你可以在这里设置一下， 以后工作的时候可以两个工人一起做，Gentoo建议将其设为实际CPU+1，我不是很明白，先设置为“-j2"，虽然只有一个，可是我非要说两个，是不是只给一份工钱却要他做两个人的活，不要让他有闲着的时候。

其实还有两条，是GENTOO_MIRRORS和SYNC，这两个表示你要从那个分店取货，你可以设定为速度最快，他们的货物都与Gentoo.org的货物一样，不过一般来说比送货会比总店速度会快，SYNC是获得最新手册的地方，商品目录有什么变化，你可以快点知道。如果你知道分店的地址，可以自己往里写，如果不知道也不要紧随紧，下面我们会告诉你怎么办。我的设置为GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.gentoo.gr.jp http://gentoo.gg3.net/ ftp://gg3.net/pub/linux/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.asia.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

 好了，修改完了之后，按下CTRL+X，再按下Y，回车保存。

如果你不知道有那些分店地址，你可以找个电话问一下Gentoo，用这个

命令：

#mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf和

#mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

服务小姐会列出一堆的分店地址，你要从这些服务地址中自己选一家或者几家。这条命令会直接将你选中的地址添加到make.conf文件中去的。

我们的规则定好了。

下面就要到新房子里去看一看了。

第十步，变换根目录

在到新房子工作之前，先要将电话线找过去，因为你以后订货还要用到电话的。现在将你的DNS设定拷贝到新式系统中去。

命令：

#cp -L /etc/resolv.conf  /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

将你的大屏幕也搬过去，这样你可以在新房子里也能够看到整个房子的情况了。

命令：

#mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

好了，现在开始搬家了。

命令：

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

告诉所有人你搬家了。

命令：

#env-update

登记一下： 

#source /etc/profile

恭喜你乔迁新居，你现在已经搬到新房子了。不过还有些事情要做。

先要更新一下时间，告诉别人你用北京时间，别半夜里被人吵起来还要假装从地球另一边回来没有倒过时差来，那岂不是活受罪。

命令：

ls /usr/share/zoneinfo看一看都有那些时区

命令：

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai /etc/localtime将北京时间设为你的工作时间，作息要有规律嘛，什么现在已经早上五点了，不早了，我要去睡觉了。

然后我们要下载最新的产品目录。

命令:

#emerge --sync 这条命令是与Gentoo同步一下目录，这样你就能够看到有什么新产品了。现在你拥有Gentoo最新产品目录了。

第十一步，检查profile

现在看一看profile，这是Gentoo的参考基础，这个一般不会出错，不过最好确认一下，万一你的房子是中式的风格，却按照帝国大厦的设计去建设那岂不是出了大麻烦。

命令：

#ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

如果是显示是

lrwxrwxrwx  1 48 Apr  8 18:51 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1/

恭喜你，正确，如果不是，你就改成上面的这个样子。

用命令：

#ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1/2.6 /etc/make.profile

链接上去

第十二步，设定核心

因为我们是选择了Stage3，大部分的事情都差不多做好了，如果你选择了Stage1,就照着Gentoo的手册一步步进行到这儿再说。

现在我们要设定核心，也就是你房子的水电设置，以后其他工具要用这些设施都要通过它。现在我们先拿到核心材料，打个电话给Gentoo：

命令：

#emerge gentoo-sources

然后看一看是不是已经送来了。

命令：

#ls -l /usr/src/linux

如果显示是：

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 Oct 13 11:04 /usr/src/linux ->linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

或者是其他的，说明你已经装好了，我安装的是linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2，如果你的不是，以后遇到的时候换成你的版本号，因为在后面还需要遇到，一定要记住，否则可能开不了机。

现在来开始编译，也就是将得到的原材料组装起来，我使用的是genkernel，还是一句话方便。

命令：

#emerge genkernel

将光盘上的设定复制过来，这样我们编译出来的系统就会与livecd一样了，光盘上的是高手打造，经过很多人测试的，可以放心使用。

命令：

#zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

执行命令：

#genkernel all

好了，出去走一走吧，这需要一会时间，你可以到阳台上去喝杯茶，回来之后就编译好了。

什么已经编译好了，那再加上两句。

命令：

#emerge coldplug 安装这个可以帮你检测到各种硬件。

#rc-update add coldplug default 

#rc-update add coldplug  boot 让他开机就检查。

第十三步，开机设定

现在你要设定开机了，这可是关键步骤，属于安装大门。怎么现在才装大门，当然了，如果我们先将门装上而里面没有装修好，万一让人家看到岂不是很没有面子，说我们金玉其外败絮其中，我们先将内部整修完毕再开门。

/etc/fstab里记录了打开大门时要打开的房间的门。如果在这里设定了，以后你到各个房间走动就方便了，不设定也可以，你可以在进了大门之后再把其他的房间打开。现在编辑/etc/fstab，

命令：

#nano -w /etc/fstab

将里面的文档按照以下修改。

修改成这个样子

/dev/hda1   /boot     ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                0 0

/dev/hda3   /         reiserfs    noatime           0 0

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0

这个文件是你的房间记录，要当于你房子的地图吧。你用到的房间都要列在这里。这里每一行表示一个房间，每一行用空格分成六段。

第一段是硬盘的分区，也就是你房子的实际位置。第二段是挂载点，也就是这个房子归那个组使用。第三段是文件系统，就是说房子铺的是什么地板。第四段是挂载参数，是那个组的人在使用房子的时候的规则。第五段是给dump程序用的，一般设为0就行了。第六段是你非正常关机的时候，下次重新启动时磁盘扫描的顺序。

如果你还需要详细的信息，可以好好的看一看手册。

第十四步，设定网络

门装上了，要给你的房子起个名字，名字可以随便起，你将他叫成“狗窝”还是叫成“紫禁城”都可以。我的叫做“Batfree"

命令：

#nano -w /etc/conf.d/hostname

将HOSTNAME改成你的名字，我的是

HOSTNAME="batfree"

再设定你的工作组名，在家里工作就设成homework了，随便设

命令：

#nano -w /etc/conf.d/domainname

设置DNSDOMAIN=“homework"

命令：

#nano -w /etc/conf.d/hosts

然后命令：

#rc-update add domainname default

现在给你的房子一个门牌号码，好让网络上的其他找到你。你现在用的门牌号是以前房子的，下次开机就不是你的了。所以你要为你的新房子设定门牌号码。用

命令：

#rc-update add net.eth0 default 这样开机的时候自动将号码登记到网络上。

第十五步 配置系统

给自己配上一把钥匙，免得以后进不了门。

命令：

#passwd 

提示你输入新的密码，不过你的密码不会显示出来，这是为了安全。一定要记住密码，不然以后你可进不来了，房子就白建了。

第十六步，增加一些系统工具

现在系统已经完成了，不过为了工作方便，你还需要一些工具。首先是syslog，他将你房子里发生的事情都记下来，以后那里出错了，可以查看一下记录。

命令：

#emerge syslog-ng

#rc-update add systlog-ng  default  

让他自动运行

安装任务管理器，不是必须的，不过你可以安装上之后以后有些工作可以方便。如周三倒垃圾，这样的任务，你可以定好了，只要到了周三，就会自动有人去倒垃圾，不用你去干予了。

命令：

#emerge vixie-cron

#rc-updater add vixie-cron default

为你房子里的工具建个目录，以后找的时候容易找到。

命令：

#emerge slocate

文件系统工具，定时检查一下房子是不是漏雨。

命令：

#emerge reiserfsprogs

装上部电话，为了以后可以上网。

#emerge dhcpcd

第十七步 安装开机引导程序

现在整个房子已经建好了，不过从外面还进不来，因为大门到街道的那条路还没有修，要想进大门还要把它整个好了。

命令：

#emerge grub

将路指向我们前面设定的/boot房间，通过他再进入其他房间。

命令：

#nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

将里面的内容必成如下：

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.11-gentoo-r3

一定要注意以上内容“kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev”和“initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r2”各占一行，中间不能够换行，否则就没有办法引导了。里面的涉及到的kernel换成你的版本。

然后执行

命令：

#cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab

#grub-install  /dev/hda

好了房子建好了。你可以把关机重新启动了，在启动以前做一下清理，

命令：

#exit

#exit

# umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

# umount /mnt/gentoo/boot

# umount /mnt/gentoo

#reboot

然后就可以从正门进到你的新房子了。是不是很兴奋呢？这可是你从头打造的别墅呀。

第十八步 设置系统

现在你的钥匙开门，怎么，打不开门，就是在第十三步配的那把。打开了吧，你现在是绝对统治者了。不过既然是统治者有好处也有坏处，好处是你说什么都有效，坏处也是你说什么都有效，万一你对着镜头一个人在练习说“我要炸掉房子”，说不定你的房子就真的被炸掉了。所以为了安全起见，平常的时候不要做这种过分的事情。你忍不住？那你可以换个身份，以普通成员的身份在这个房子里生活，这样在你不小心做了过份的事情的时候，系统不会真的将你的房子炸了。而你确定真的要做越出普通权限的事情的时候，可以方便的换成root的身份，毕竟这样的时候不是很多。所以给自己穿个马甲。

用命令：

#useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash batfree

这样就增加一个叫做batfree的用户，他有以下权限，具有users表示有普通用户的权限，wheel表示可以用su变成root用户，如果没有这个权限的话，马甲是脱不下来的。audio表示你可以用音箱。还有其他一些权限，如

cdrom  	可以使用光盘

floppy 	可以用软盘

games 	可以玩游戏

usb 	   以用usb设备

看你自己的需要去设置吧。

给这个用户也配上一把钥匙。

命令：

#passwd batfree

好了。现在我们有了一个新家了。你可以随便的在里面做什么都可以。

不过现在还是一抹黑，什么也看不见，虽然中国人，但在自己家里也要说英语，也只能够说英语，没有电灯，没有电视，只有一根电话线。这样岂不是太寒酸了。所以我们要装饰一下，这年头，连电都没有怎么活。再说在家里也要说汉语呀，在单位里已经被那些豆芽菜一样的英文搞的头晕脑涨了，听着看门大爷说话硬以为他是意大利人。

第十九步 安装Xorg

如果你习惯在文本界面下工作，那就不用进行这一步了，不过现在都已经二十一世纪了，如果不是做服务器，还是装上个GUI界面比较好看，这样你的鼠标等也可以发挥作用。黑字白字的界面虽然酷，可是有点寒酸了。

在Linux下，界面就像是墙纸一样，与你的房子的地基没有什么关系，它不像Windows，Windows的装饰是装在墙里面的，你要换一换界面可能要伤筯动骨。不过Linux不一样，它有专门的一套工具来管理界面，它就是XServer，它是在墙壁上面加了一层木板，让你更容易在上面贴墙纸，否则，水泥墙上贴墙纸总是太麻烦了，贴在Xserver上则方便了多。有了Xserver，以后的桌面环境就可以贴在它的上面了，无论你是用KDE，GNOME，还是用XFCE，FVWM等，可以随时换，如果你喜欢，你可以在上面贴上好几种墙纸， 随时选择其中一种。而且Linux的这种方式让界面与其他的分开，这样你即使墙纸烧了，也不大会影响房子的安全，而Windows上，如果你不小心搞坏了墙面上装饰，可能连房子也塌了。Xserver有两种，一种叫做xfree86，还有一种叫做xorg，其实这两种对我们来说没大有什么区别。Gentoo现在使用的是Xorg。好了，现在我们先做贴墙纸的准备工作。

命令：

#emerge xorg-x11

这个需要一段时间，在我的计算机上大概用了半个小时左右，你可以出去吃顿饭，如果是晚上，可以煮个宵夜了。完成之后，需要要环境变量更新一下。

命令：

#env-update

#source /etc/profile

很多人下一步就开始执行Xorg -configure了，在别人的机器上可能运行正常，不过在我的机器上我执行了之后只是黑屏一片，什么也没有，我一开始以为需要一段时间呢。打个旽醒来还是黑屏。因为是VMware，按下CTRL+ALT就退出，所以也不能够按CTRL+ALT+Backspace来退出X，我只好重新启动计算机了。我这里推荐你不要用这个方法，不过试一试也不要紧，对系统没有什么害处，顶多重新按下Power键重新启动一下。下面我们用别的方法。

命令：

#xorgconfig

这是一个半自动的配置方式，它会问你一些问题。你根据自己的机器做一下回答就行了。可能有些项不太明白，例如垂直扫描之类的，我也不大明白，先选一下接近你的显示器吧，后面还可以改的。

好了，现在生成了一个配置文件叫做/root/xorg.conf.new，

将他放到/etc/X11/目录下面并改名为xorg.conf

命令：

#cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

你现在startx一下看一看效果。

命令：

#startx

是不是看到一个非常原始的界面，里面有个叫做xterm的窗口，你可以动一下试一试，其实这是xorg自带的一个GUI界面，是twm窗口管理器，比较原始，这就象是你买的产品里面附送的测试品一样，我们一般不用他，我们找别的更好的。

第二十步，安装VMware-tools

你是不是已经注意到了，每次启动虚拟机时候，总会跳出个窗口告诉你没有安装Vmware Tools，这个vmware Tools虽然不是必须的，但是安装上之后可以方便很多。

在http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_on_VMware_in_Windows_NT/2K/XP上有个很好的教程，我就是按照那里的指导安装的。

由于不同的版本可能存在差别，因此我才在开头的时候介绍我所使用的VMware版本，我的是VMware 5.0.0 13124。以下出现b,c,d表示同一步中对于不同的VMware版本所作的调整，根据你的VMware版本选择执行那一步。

如果你的不是这个版本，也可以参考一下，我将整个过程一步步的按照gentoo-wiki上的介绍简单翻译了一下。你一步一步照着做就行了。

1)如果你的虚拟机的光驱里有光盘或者是连接到光盘，先将他退出来。现在退出到Windows下占击vm菜单，选择Install VMware Tools。

2)进入到Gentoo中，执行mount /mnt/cdrom。这是将光盘加载到/mnt/cdrom下。因为VMware Tools是个ISO文件，所以要用光盘的方式来读取。

3)执行命令：cp /mnt/cdrom/*.tar.* /usr/portage/distfiles 将需要的文件拷贝到portage的目录下，因为emerge的时候会从这里找文件。

4)执行命令：ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge vmware-linux-tools 安装

4b)针对16958版本做的修改，因为最新的ebuild需要旧版本的vmwaretools，所以需要修改一下ebuilds和checksum

4c)nano -w /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-linux-tools/vmware-linux-tools-5.0.0.ebuild打开需要修改的ebuild

4d)找到并修改MY_PN的值，修改为MY_PN="VMwareTools-5.5.0-16958"或者是按照你的版本进行修改。

4e)rm /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-linux-tools/files/digest-vmware-linux-tools-5.0.0移除原来的checksum

4f)ebuild /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-linux-tools/vmware-linux-tools-5.0.0.ebuild digest产生新的checksum，现在执行第四步

5)执行命令 touch /etc/init.d/vmware-tools

6)执行命令 chmod 700 /etc/init.d/vmware-tools修改一下权限

7) mkdir /etc/rc{0,1,2,3,4,5,6}.d 这七个目录，好像VMware认死理，非要用这样目录不可，虽然里面什么也没有。

7b)如果你的与我的一样是13124版本或者是16958版的，生成的目录如下，而不是上面的mkdir /etc/init.d/rc{0,1,2,3,4,5,6}.d 

8) 执行命令 nano -w /etc/vmware-tools/locations，找到并修改：

"INITDIR" 设置为 /etc

"INITSCRIPTSDIR" 设置为 /etc/init.d

8b)这是为13124和16958做的一些调节，如果你执行了7b的操作，请将值设为：

  INITDIR为 /etc/init.d

  INITSCRIPTSDIR为 /etc/init.d

9) /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl执行配置工具，这里面你只要选择显示器的分辨率，其他的只要Y，回车就行了，注意看一看其中有一步编译hgfs是不是成功了，如果编译成功了，恭喜你，以后就可以通过共享文件夹与Windows通讯了，非常方便的。我在第一次安装Gentoo曾经编译成功，但是最近这次没有成功，里面提供的参数也不足，我也不知道什么原因，现在与Widnwos共享文件只能通过安装 个Samba来进行了，如果你的hgfs编译成功，你可以通过为虚拟机添加一个共享文件夹，可以在Windows下和Gentoo之间共享文件了。在Gentoo中会自动加载到/mnt/hgfs目录下面，如果没有编译成功，那你只好另寻其他办法了，如我一样用Samba。(呵呵，被逼着学会用Samba了，倒是学了新知识了)

9b) [build 13124 和 5.5.0-16958] /usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl -skipstopstart

-skipstopstart 很重要，因为Gentoo里面的执行文件好象有问题，如果不加的话会无法执行的，以后你再次配置vmware-config-tools.pl的时候，也要记得加上这个参数。

10) rm -rf /etc/rc?.d

10b) [for build 13124 和16958] 如果你做7b)要执行下在的操作:

    rm -rf /etc/init.d/rc?.d

11) rm -rf /etc/init.d/vmware-tools

12) rc-update add vmware-linux-tools default

13) /etc/init.d/vmware-linux-tools start 启动vmware

13b) [5.5.0-16958版本]如果程序启动失败你可能需要执行 13c和 13d

13c) rm /etc/not_configured

13d) /etc/init.d/vmware-linux-tools start

14) ln -sf /dev/input/mice /dev/mouse这一步也非常重要，我曾经因为忘记这一步，结果xorg启动的时候找不到鼠标，无论如何也无法启动Gnome，费了我很大一阵功夫，折腾了好久。

现在好了，工具安装完毕，你的虚拟机执行效率会提高很多，而且可以在虚拟机之间与主机之间随便移动鼠标了，不需要按下CTRL+ALT了，不行？现在当然不行了，你还在文本界面下，根本没有鼠标，等我们安装好Gnome之后就会行了。

第二十一步，中文化准备

作为一个中国人，如果家里的工具全写着英文的标签，在家里还要说英文岂不是很别扭，说不定被朋友嘲笑为假洋鬼子。还记是我们在USE参数里添加的cjk和nls两项吗？那就是相当于对于所有的安装工具说，如果有中文说明书，一定要带中文说明来。虽然Gentoo是进口产品，不过现在国际化时代，会几门外语已经不希罕了。Gentoo会说十几种外语，不过他奉行一条国际规则，在你说明你是那国人之前以国际通用的英语与你交流。如果你需要与他讲汉语，先要告诉他你是中国人。locale就是做这个的。

现在输入

命令：

#locale

看一看你的显示是什么。如果你没有按照Gentoo手册上的设定过locale，现在看到的所有的选项应该是posix。

再执行一下

命令：

#locale -a

看一看Gentoo都可以说那些语言，是不是很多，以zh_CN开头的就是简体中文了。分为18030，gbk，utf8。里面zh_HK,zh_TW，zh_SG这些分别是香港，台湾，新加坡的。如果你是大陆人，可以设定为前三种中推荐为gbk和18030。

执行命令：

#nano -w ~/.xinitrc

这里是为root用户编辑的，因为将来你家里可能不止住你一个人，你可以为每一个人设置不同的方式，如美国留学回来的妹妹可能对英文更熟悉，她就可以自己设置英文的界面。

在里面添加

export LANG=zh_CN

export LC_ALL=zh_CN

这样就可以让可以显示中文的地方都显示中文了。更多的设置可以在https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-269039.html找到，那里有非常详细的介绍，我也是参照各家的介绍才做成这样的。其实这个设置可以在好几个地方进行，有人建议在/etc/env.d/下面建立一个专门的文件，如99locale这样的在里面添加上“LANG="zh_CN"”这样的参数。不过我是加在了/.xinitrc里面了，这样在启动X的时候会自动将这些执行。

告诉了他们要说中文了还不够，还要教会他们写汉字，这就需要字体了，因为计算机都比较笨，不会一笔一画的写，只能够从一大堆的汉字里面找出想要的，然后给你看，所以你还要给他们准备这些字体，不然他就会随便找个东西代替，反正不是汉字。因为买字体都要钱的，而Gentoo已经免费给你这么多东西了，所以字体咱就自己想办法吧。你不是还有Windows吗？呵呵，让Bill先生帮我们一把吧。从你的Windows中的C:/Windows/Fonts找到SimSun，Tohama，MingLiU几种字体拷贝到我们用的Linux下，呵呵，先前让你装VMware-tools的时候告诉你可以建立共享文件夹的，现在建立一个，在VM的配置里面可以建立，在Windows下将字体放到文件夹中，是不是在Gentoo中的hgfs看到了。没有看到？嗯我的也没有看到，因为我的vmware-tools的hgfs模块没有编译成功。如果编译成功了，就会看到了。如果不行，你可以想一想别的办法，呵呵，我想的是旁门左道。我在Windows下用UltroISO建立了一个ISO文件，将字体放到ISO文件中然后当光盘送给虚拟机，再mount /mnt/cdrom，从光盘里面拷贝过来的。你也可以想其他的招。如果不行，你可以先emerge 个其他字体，虽然不是很漂亮，但是显示已经没有什么问题了。如

命令：

#emerge arphicfont zhkcfonts twmoefonts。

如果你已经拷贝进去了，把他放到/usr/share/fonts下面或者是自己建立一个文件夹往里放。放在那里不是非常重要，不过大家一般都有约定俗成的位置，你可以执行less /etc/fonts/fonts.conf看一看，在其中的<dir></dir>项中就是可以放字体的目录，我的里面显示如下：

        <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir>

        <dir>/usr/local/share/fonts</dir>

        <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi</dir>

        <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi</dir>

        <dir>~/.fonts</dir>

       就是说你可以将这些字体放到相应的目录下，这样比较简单，还不用改了，如果你放在其他目录下面，就要在这里添加上你所在的目录。放到相应目录下面之后记得执行一下这个

 命令：

       #chmod 744 /usr/share/fonts/*，

这样改变一下权限，不然只有root用户可以看到，你家里的其他人还不能够享受这漂亮的界面。

接下来要做一下修改，可以修改/etc/fonts/local.conf或者是~/.fonts.conf 前者是全局的，后者是个人的。

看你的需要进行修改。

然后照着我的这个文件参照着修改一下：

<?xml version="1.0"?>

      <!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

         <!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations -->

<fontconfig>

<!--

  Enable sub-pixel rendering

	<match target="font">

		<edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

	</match>

-->

<dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir>

<!--Default fonts-->

<alias>

	<family>Times New Roman</family>

	<family>Times</family>

	<family>SimSun</family>

	<family>MingLiU</family>

	<default><family>serif</family></default>

</alias>

<alias>

	<family>Tahoma</family>

	<family>SimSun</family>

	<family>MingLiU</family>

	<default><family>sans-serif</family></default>

</alias>

<alias>

	<family>Terminal</family>

	<family>Courier New</family>

	<family>SimSun</family>

	<default><family>monospace</family></default>

</alias>

<alias>

	<family>serif</family>

	<prefer>

		<family>Times New Roman</family>

		<family>Times</family>

		<family>SimSun</family>

		<family>MingLiU</family>

	</prefer>

</alias>

<alias>

	<family>sans-serif</family>

	<prefer>

		<family>Tahoma</family>

		<family>SimSun</family>

		<family>MingLiU</family>

	</prefer>

</alias>

<alias>

	<family>monospace</family>

	<prefer>

		<family>Terminal</family>

		<family>Courier New</family>

		<family>SimSun</family>

		<family>MingLiU</family>

	</prefer>

</alias>

<match target="font">

	<test name="family" qual="any">

		<string>Tohoma</string>

		<string>Verdana</string>

		<string>Arial</string>

		<string>Times</string>

		<string>Times New Roman</string>

		<string>Courier</string>

		<string>Courier New</string>

		<string>SimSun</string>

		<string>MingLiU</string>

	</test>

	<edit mode="assign" name="antialias" >

		<bool>false</bool>

	</edit>

</match>

<!--Enable For LCD-->

<match target="font">

		<edit name="rgba" mode="assign">

			<const>rgb</const>

		</edit>

</match>

<match target="font">

   <test target="pattern" name="spacing" compare="more_eq">

      <const>dual</const>

   </test>

   <edit name="globaladvance" mode="assign">

      <bool>false</bool>

   </edit>

</match> 

</fontconfig>

不要问我为什么，其实我也是参照着http://www.linuxfans.org/nuke/modules.php?name=News&file=article&op=view&sid=1184和

http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?s=&threadid=90849来修改的。还没有完全弄明白，等我花点时间完全弄明白之后再告诉你。

第二十二步，安装Gnome和Fcitx

我喜欢Gnome，所以我选择了安装Gnome，其实还有很多的选择， 如KDE，XFCE等，不过我只安装过Gnome，因为我觉得家里装饰成那样最舒服了。所以我以Gnome为例了，如果你喜欢其他的，不妨参照别人的介绍去安装其他装饰。记得开头的时候我说可以准备一份Package光盘吗？现在可以用上了。不过没有也不要紧，可以现在去下载或者是从源代码编译。如果你准备了，我劝你最好将他用上，因为装修是个大工程，花费的时间实在太大了。我们可以将Gentoo送来的成品直接用上，不用从木材开始自已打造一套家具了。如果你想用最新的，不介意时间的话，可以用这个

命令：

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gnome或者是

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gnome-light，

这两者从网上下载编译，前者是Gnome，后者是简化版的gnome，前者源码280M左右，后者45M左右，我只编译过后者，大概用了十几个小时吧，前者要花多长时间不清楚。不过这样你可以用到最新的Gnome2.12版了，我的Gnome尚只是2.10版，如果你不想自己花这么长时间的话，可以用编译好的。将下载的Package ISO文件放到虚拟机的光驱里面，

命令：

#mount /mnt/cdrom

执行

命令：

#export PKDIR="/mnt/cdrom"

再执行

命令：

#emerge --usepkgonly gnome

只要等十几分钟就可以安装好了。现在你就拥有一个漂亮的桌面Gnome了。

不过现在的不着急，因为虽然你告诉了所有工具都要显示中文，但是你还不能说中文，你还需要一个输入法，不然作为一个中国人没法说中国话岂不是要闷死？所以下载一个输入法。我用的是Fcitx，我因为我用五笔，所以觉得不错，也许有人喜欢别的，如chinput，scim等，这些都很优秀，不过我只用过fcitx，我觉得输入法有一种用熟了就行了。现在我们安装fcitx，

命令：

#emerge fcitx

这样就安装好了。然后修改一下。

命令：

#nano ~/.xinitrc

在最后加上

#export XMODEIFIERS="@im=fcitx"

#fcitx &

#exec gnome-session

现在执行startx，

是不是进入到Gnome了，而且界面很不错吧。可能在登入Gnome的时候会告诉你没有xscreensaver，是个屏幕保护程序，如果你觉得需要就安装它。

命令：

#emerge xscreensaver，我的是液晶显示器，觉得没有必要，就让他不要再提示了。

如果你嫌界面太朴素，可执行

命令：

#emerge metacity-themes

#emerge gnome-themes-extras

下载更多的主题，还有更多的主题在gnome-look.org，按你的喜好修改就行了，要多豪华有多豪华，绝对跟得上世界的潮流。

再接下你就随便安装软件了，需要什么就emerge什么，Gentoo会第一时间为你送货上门。

其他

现在Firefox发布了1.5了，你不想试一试吗？

可以用

命令：

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge  mozilla-firefox

来安装。

现在整个系统已经完全搞好了，顺便说一句关于Java的，因为我经常用到Java程序，而Java程序在Linux上有个著名的中文字体问题，Java程序会出现乱码，不过解决办法也很简单，到java安装目录下找到lib目录，一般在/opt目录下面，在其中执行

命令：

#cp  font.properties.zh_CN.RedHat  font.properties.zh_CN，复制一份RedHat的，

然后打开font.properties.zh_CN，将最后一行修改为

filename.-misc-zysong18030-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-c-*-iso10646-1=/usr/share/fonts/simsun.ttc

就可以了。当然了，最后的那个文件名要修改成你的simsun.ttc的文件名。

还有一些复杂的方法我没有试过，我觉得这已经足够用了。

到目前为止，你已经拥有一个完整的别墅了。接下来你想做什么都可以了。

好好的研究一下vim，或者是emacs，这两者只要其中之一就行了，因为是Linux上工具的瑞士军刀。还有就是要熟悉emerge命令，需要什么东西就emerge什么东西。呵呵，Gentoo会不时的给你惊喜，例如我的Vmware-tools编译hgfs没有成功，为了与Windows共享文件，专门安装了个Samba，有时间我将接下来的内容也写一写，与大家一起分享学习的快乐。

声明：

我整个安装过程之中不断的上网查找资料，一边查找一边安装，其中主要参考了http://www.gnetoo.org上的繁体中文安装手册，Gentoo-wiki的VMware Tools 安装过程，还有linuxsir.org，linuxfans.org，www.gentoo.org的Chinese Forum等Gentoo及其他发行版的内容，感谢那些贡献出安装与配置经验的朋友们。同时希望我的安装过程会给以后安装Gentoo的朋友有所帮助。

本文以Creative Common (署名，非商业)协议分发，你可以免费使用、拷贝、分发本作品。(更多内容请看http://creativecommons.cn/licenses/by-nc/1.0/ 提供的详细说明)，对于依照本文过程操作造成的损失，本文作者不承担任何责任。

----------

## caokai1018

我就是在VM里面，老装不成功，来看看你的心得！

----------

## astroscry

我在VM里安装成功,然后格盘安装就怀具了.  :Sad: 

----------

## cf630314

我也在VM里安装好了，哈哈，而且能用~  :Very Happy: 

----------

